# Special Schools in Manila



## JMorrish

Hi
We are looking to move to Manila for work. Our son has ASD - Autism, middle of the road, needs learning support in the classroom. Can anyone advise on the situations and recommendations for schools / classes teaching kids with learning difficulties.

Thanks


JM


----------



## Asian Spirit

JMorrish said:


> Hi
> We are looking to move to Manila for work. Our son has ASD - Autism, middle of the road, needs learning support in the classroom. Can anyone advise on the situations and recommendations for schools / classes teaching kids with learning difficulties.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> JM


Hi JM and welcome,

There may be others in the group here that have ideas or other opinions. I'v lived here for 10 years and have never seen much in the way of special education in any form. There could possible be private schools that do in Manila though.
I'm going to assume you have not been here before or have spent a very small amount of time in the Philippines. The wisest thing you could do is for both of you to make an exploratory trip to see what can be found and be very sure this is where you want to live. I would strongly suggest not making any move unless or until you have checked things out in person first.



Gene


----------



## JMorrish

Hi Gene

Thanks for the reply. I have been there a couple of times, my wife is from Rizal.

But, we have not looked at schools in the past as no need. I see that there are quite a few special schools in a ASD Pinoy website - but have no idea about their suitability. Have also found a website with schools that will handle kids with additional learning supports.

To us, it about having the right teacher and in class support aka aide / prompt /shadow to assist the learning process. 

Outside the school, we would look for support services eg speechie etc.

So, from your knowledge, you are advising of some high caution?

Cheers

JM


----------



## Asian Spirit

JMorrish said:


> Hi Gene
> 
> Thanks for the reply. I have been there a couple of times, my wife is from Rizal.
> 
> But, we have not looked at schools in the past as no need. I see that there are quite a few special schools in a ASD Pinoy website - but have no idea about their suitability. Have also found a website with schools that will handle kids with additional learning supports.
> 
> To us, it about having the right teacher and in class support aka aide / prompt /shadow to assist the learning process.
> 
> Outside the school, we would look for support services eg speechie etc.
> 
> So, from your knowledge, you are advising of some high caution?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> JM


Hi JM,

Not high caution; rather extreme caution really. First because you can get taken advantage of in schooling if you do not personally inspect the school/teachers etc yourself. Plus and even more important, having a foreign child in school. Especially a special needs child, it can possibly open up dangers such as kidnapping for ransom etc. Your wife will know more about these things than I could possible explain. At any rate, it's a good idea to really check and double check everything in person.


Gene


----------



## JMorrish

Thanks Gene. We will do as much research as we can and personally visit schools. Our boy will most probably have a support person with him (one-on-one) when he goes to school. There are a lot of things to consider and safety is definitely one of them. 

Regards,
JM


----------



## raconnor

Where will you be living? "Manila" is a very large area. Do you have a budget in mind for schooling? The education system as a whole in this country is extremely poor so find a school that caters to a child with special needs is going to be rare and, if you do find what you're looking for, most likely extremely expensive. 

How long do you plan on living here for? Is it a temporary visit? If so, you may want to consider homeschooling and hiring a private tutor who can work with your son from home. I just fear you aren't going to find the classroom environment your son needs and I really worry that you run the risk of being "taken to the cleaners". 

It's common practice to start a private school here as a business venture with the sole purpose being to make money, not educate children. You may find someone claiming to give your child the care they need when it simply is just an excuse to take more money from you. 

If you are in the Taguig area you could try inquiring at the international schools but these will be $10,000 investments which might not fit your budget.


----------



## JMorrish

Hi
The area will most likely be the Fort area for residential.

My wife would be looking at the schools and even be there in the class if needs be - she used to teach there a long long time ago.

I was thinking of going to the Dept of Ed (seeking advice on school accreditation/ranking) and also see if there is a peak Autism body / organisation that offers advice/services. But it seems from the comments, that this is wishful thinking.

I am thinking of the international or Montessori schools - was not aware of the fees.

Do you know anyone home schooling there? People do it in Aust, but given the education packs for the curriculum.

Cheers

JM


----------



## JMorrish

Sorry - forgot to add - 4 year contract role


----------



## cocofrap

International School Manila has a good learning support program. The child is basically included in the mainstream classroom. The child gets an educational assistant (shadow teacher) who is with the child the whole day in regular classes and provides extra support to the child. The child also gets pulled out for individualised sessions per day with a learning support teacher to target goals for the child, may it be reading, behavioural etc.


----------



## jon1

JMorrish said:


> Hi
> The area will most likely be the Fort area for residential.
> 
> My wife would be looking at the schools and even be there in the class if needs be - she used to teach there a long long time ago.
> 
> I was thinking of going to the Dept of Ed (seeking advice on school accreditation/ranking) and also see if there is a peak Autism body / organisation that offers advice/services. But it seems from the comments, that this is wishful thinking.
> 
> I am thinking of the international or Montessori schools - was not aware of the fees.
> 
> Do you know anyone home schooling there? People do it in Aust, but given the education packs for the curriculum.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> JM


I would check with your Aussie school system. You may be able to home school from their system remotely over the internet. Then all you would have to find is a good tutor which shouldn't be as hard. 

A former coworker of mine did this with his teen daughter from the US (school was based in her home state of Florida). 

I agree with the others that it is going to be a tall order to find a special needs curriculum irregardless of the price.

Best of luck!

Jon


----------



## JMorrish

Thanks for the last replies - this forum is alive and kicking.

We have looked at all the international schools on the web - yes the ISM school is the only one that specifically mentions a stream to accommodate additional learning needs. From the post, it seems that the ISM model is well placed


The fees for the ISM school are $30k pa - this is a small fortune!!! Incl the support stream fees, building fund etc.

The keys for us will be - curriculum, the teaching staff (attitude and aptitude).

Home schooling would be a second option - we would have to source Uni (phycology / education) students, teacher cum stay at home mums after having children looking for extra cash, or early child care workers. Schooling gives the parents a break.

There must be other people over there in a similar situations.

Cheers

JM


----------



## M1N 2L3

You might want to check out King's School Manila. It is a smaller community school and one of the teachers has actual experience working with children on the Autism spectrum. If you go to BSM, they would say your child doesn't fit in their current set up, and in spite of their resources -they will say they do not have the resources to handle kids who are not within the bell curve.
I heard ISM has special education teachers, and they will respond to your email promptly unlike BSM.


----------



## M1N 2L3

I forgot to add that King's school Manila has smaller class sizes with two teachers in each class. It is not in the Fort, but it is about 10-15 minutes away as it is going against traffic during rush hour and is located by the Bay area. 

The King's International School Manila

Bradco Avenue, Aseana Business Park, Parañaque City
+63 2 519 5799

Wednesday hours 7:30 am–4:30 pm


----------



## JMorrish

The ISM school knocked us back

What about the LindenTree institute

Also, what are the chance of getting tutors to homeschool to an international curriculum?

Thanks


JM


----------



## raynjj22193

JMorrish said:


> The ISM school knocked us back
> 
> What about the LindenTree institute
> 
> Also, what are the chance of getting tutors to homeschool to an international curriculum?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> JM


Hi Jim,

Your post is over a year already. Any luck in finding a good school for your kid? We are moving to Manila in 2015 and would need a school for our son as well. We were told that a lot of help is available nowadays in Manila area and even the extra therapies my son needs can be done at home. What did you opt for? Are you satisfied with the school and it's quality? Is your kid happy with the school? Sorry for all the questions...hoping that you could help me out make the right decision.

Thank you in advance...


----------



## JMorrish

*Special schools in Manila*

Hi

can you send me a pm


----------



## raynjj22193

JMorrish said:


> Hi
> 
> can you send me a pm


Trying to find my way around this website...it looks like since I'm still new, my capabilities to send a PM is off.

I did get a message from another member in regards to another issue but I could only read it and not reply.


----------



## Gary D

raynjj22193 said:


> Trying to find my way around this website...it looks like since I'm still new, my capabilities to send a PM is off.
> 
> I did get a message from another member in regards to another issue but I could only read it and not reply.


You have now reached 5 posts so you should be able to send PMs


----------



## raynjj22193

Thanks Gary...sending one right after this


----------



## raynjj22193

JMorrish said:


> Hi
> 
> can you send me a pm


Hi J,

Sent you replies through PM. Are you getting it? I did receive all your PM's and I can't thank you enough for all the information you have shared. 

Have a great week!

J


----------



## JMorrish

raynjj22193 said:


> Hi J,
> 
> Sent you replies through PM. Are you getting it? I did receive all your PM's and I can't thank you enough for all the information you have shared.
> 
> Have a great week!
> 
> J


Hi J 

It seems that the pm system is flaky. Doesn't show sent pm. 

I have sent you another pm just now 

Cheers J


----------



## laynek

JMorrish said:


> Hi
> 
> can you send me a pm


Hello. I somehow landed here as I was searching in google for education options for my sister who has down syndrome. I read you had been doing the same for your son who has autism. I know the two cases are different, but figured perhaps my sister's and your son's learning capabilities may somehow coincide in some way.
Similar to raynjj22193, I would like to know which school, or education program you ended up with.


----------



## PeterDK

*Schools*

Hi JMorris

Im relocating to Manila soon, with an autistic boy, and would love it if you could share your findings on schools etc. <Snip> Hope to hear from you  

Kind regards

Peter



JMorrish said:


> Hi J
> 
> It seems that the pm system is flaky. Doesn't show sent pm.
> 
> I have sent you another pm just now
> 
> Cheers J


----------



## LeighC

JMorrish said:


> Hi J
> 
> It seems that the pm system is flaky. Doesn't show sent pm.
> 
> I have sent you another pm just now
> 
> Cheers J


Hi J,

Same with everyone here, I would appreciate any information on the school/s you eventually enrolled your son in. Asking on behalf of my sister in Manila who is finding it difficult to find a school with a system that works for my nephew's needs. Thanks.


----------



## redggie

LeighC said:


> Hi J,
> 
> Same with everyone here, I would appreciate any information on the school/s you eventually enrolled your son in. Asking on behalf of my sister in Manila who is finding it difficult to find a school with a system that works for my nephew's needs. Thanks.


May I know how old is your nephew? I know a place but it is in paranaque / las pinas area.


----------



## RRobles

Hi J,

How are you doing? I just want to know if you have found a good school in Manila for your son? I am planning to go back home in July. My son is currently in Isabela and I’m planning to move him to Manila, so that I can find a better school for him and to cater to his needs. Any good school that you can recommend based from your experience? Thanks in advance. 

R


----------



## RRobles

Hi J, can u please kindly PM me? Thank u.


----------



## RRobles

Hello everyone, 

How are you doing? I just want to know if you have found a good school in Manila for your son? I am planning to go back home in July. My son is currently in Isabela and I’m planning to move him to Manila, so that I can find a better school for him and to cater to his needs. Any good school that you can recommend based from your experience? Thanks in advance. 

R


----------



## RRobles

Hello Everyone, is this thread still active?Thank u. 

R.


----------



## Nickleback99

If Manila, then the first school I'd check is the International School of Manila (google it if this link won't work. Learning Support | International School Manila ) ...as they do offer the special ed type assist levels you are looking for apparently. It is the school used by Western nation embassies and I've had some friends that end in past who used it and spoke very highly of it for their kids (non-ASD). The one in Singapore has generally been regarded as one of very best in the world, and friends who had kids there and then transferred to Manila said it was as good. Best of luck and please keep us posted. Our 3 yr old son was just diagnosed with probably same level as yours and is the reason that when I retired recently after 31 yrs with an "alphabet soup agency", that we ended up back here in WA state to get the best services you mentioned. If I learn that the RP can still be an option, I'd still be interested, but my preference would be Out of Manila. I know I've chatted with a guy who has his kid in De La Salle (K-College) down in Laguna and is very pleased. Meanwhile, the services in US in right locations are Awesome, but so glad have good health insurance, or we'd go broke on ASD costs alone.


----------



## Nickleback99

Also, Int. School of Manila IS pricey, but not an issue if your employer gives you education allowance or pays in full as embassy apparently does. I would definitely negotiate that in if a private employer. Again, Good Luck!


----------



## Nickleback99

Clearly you were way ahead of me and I neglected to read all the replies before commenting. Sounds like you are on top of it pretty well at this point, but yes the costs are insane for ISM. 




JMorrish said:


> Thanks for the last replies - this forum is alive and kicking.
> 
> We have looked at all the international schools on the web - yes the ISM school is the only one that specifically mentions a stream to accommodate additional learning needs. From the post, it seems that the ISM model is well placed
> 
> 
> The fees for the ISM school are $30k pa - this is a small fortune!!! Incl the support stream fees, building fund etc.
> 
> The keys for us will be - curriculum, the teaching staff (attitude and aptitude).
> 
> Home schooling would be a second option - we would have to source Uni (phycology / education) students, teacher cum stay at home mums after having children looking for extra cash, or early child care workers. Schooling gives the parents a break.
> 
> There must be other people over there in a similar situations.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> JM


----------



## EU expat

*ASD 7yo non-verbal*

Hello JMorrish,

hope you're doing well. We're now in a similar situation as you were in 2015 and were hoping to get some advise based on your experience. My son is 7yo ASD non-verbal and we would probably home school until the child is ready for integration with SEN support.

In that case we would be interested in the same things you were:
(i) Home schooling - availability of volunteers / tutors / speech therapists etc in Manila
(ii) ISM - experience with ASD SEN children at this school (employer would support some of the expenses)
(iii) King's school - experience with ASD SEN children at King's School

I am aware that you'd probably prefer private msg as before, but I'm new to the forum so cannot do it until 5 posts are done.

Here's to hoping you might read this, and respond in private 
Grateful for your help in advance.



JMorrish said:


> Thanks for the last replies - this forum is alive and kicking.
> 
> We have looked at all the international schools on the web - yes the ISM school is the only one that specifically mentions a stream to accommodate additional learning needs. From the post, it seems that the ISM model is well placed
> 
> 
> The fees for the ISM school are $30k pa - this is a small fortune!!! Incl the support stream fees, building fund etc.
> 
> The keys for us will be - curriculum, the teaching staff (attitude and aptitude).
> 
> Home schooling would be a second option - we would have to source Uni (phycology / education) students, teacher cum stay at home mums after having children looking for extra cash, or early child care workers. Schooling gives the parents a break.
> 
> There must be other people over there in a similar situations.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> JM


----------



## EU expat

*King's School*

Hello,

in case you have had some first-hand experience with ASD children at the King's School in Manila, I would be very keen for advise.

My son is 7yo ASD pre-verbal (currently home schooled) but would be looking for a small school with an ASD support network to be able to accommodate his needs.

Grateful for your help in advance.

Best wishes,



M1N 2L3 said:


> You might want to check out King's School Manila. It is a smaller community school and one of the teachers has actual experience working with children on the Autism spectrum. If you go to BSM, they would say your child doesn't fit in their current set up, and in spite of their resources -they will say they do not have the resources to handle kids who are not within the bell curve.
> I heard ISM has special education teachers, and they will respond to your email promptly unlike BSM.


----------



## Nickleback99

There is also what appears to be a qualified and decent, possibly very good, Applied Behavior Analysis outfit that has expanded in Luzon to multiple sites. I comm'd with them the past year as we plan out our move with 5 y.o. son with moderate autism. If anyone needs info, let me know and I can PM you. As a side, they are on FB and I comm'd with them via messenger. They were very responsive and the reviews were good as well.


----------

